# Lots of birds in lawn, too late for grub?



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

So i noticed a fair amount of birds in my lawn using it as a country buffet.

Is it too late to put down some grubex or some other pesticide? What should i use? Does this stuff also affect other healthy creatures like worms?


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

You need to identify what they're snacking on. Dig in the area(s) and see what's in there - if you have a grub problem they should be pretty easy to find. BTW, it's too late for GrubEx. It might be something else. Identify what type of insect and then treat appropriately. I typically use triazicide granules or spray to kill insects on contact.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

If the birds are in the lawn to eat earthworms, that's a sign of a very healthy earthworm population, which is a good thing.

Identifying the specific type of bird might help you identify the food that they're eating. Most mornings I have from 1-3 American Robins (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_robin) in my lawn pulling out earthworms. They're welcome to the feast, from my perspective, as they're not going to eat all the earthworms, and I'm thankfully to have the earthworms in the lawn, providing free aeration, turning leaf clippings into castings, and generally improving soil tilth.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

If it's grubs use Dylox and 1" of water. Instant kill


----------

